# Billing for 84030 with pku card



## Melissa_M (Jun 10, 2009)

Does 84030 cover the collecting the blood on the card or is this code for the lab doing the screening? We currently are only charging for the heal poke and not for the collecting of the blood.

Thanks for your help.
Melissa_M


----------

